
Ask HN: What do you think about the self-promotion titles on GitHub? - bor100003
On Github, on every profile people can introduce themselves. 
Do fancy programmer titles attract any recruiters or people just look stupid? What is the benefit of introducing yourself as &quot;ABC, DEF, XYZ committer&quot; or &quot;Senior Software and Cloud Architect&quot;? 
I ask specifically for github.
======
cpach
Some recruiters look at Github when they either search for candidates or want
to assess a candidate. Not all recruiters are crappy. Some of them can give
you interesting and lucrative offers. It takes maybe five minutes to write a
presentation that clarifies your skills. So I don’t think it’s weird that some
Github usera take that opportunity.

------
zorked
In general it is fine to put whatever your job title is. If you are a Grand-
Master Senior Foobar Engineer, that's fine.

It's silly to use things like "Thinker, dreamer and entrepreneur".

Most really great people I know only use something like "System Engineer" or
"Software Developer" though. I know this super-experienced guy who has
"Programmer". There may be wisdom in removing adjectives.

~~~
gpanders
Indeed, the trope of "<verb>er, <verb>er, <noun>, <verb>er of <noun>s" is so
overused that it's basically self-effacing at this point.

------
benatkin
This felt negative so I flagged it. I think this from HN guidelines is
related:

"Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work."

I get that you probably mean well, and aren't personally attacking anyone, but
this post doesn't seem in line with the goals of HN.

~~~
ayakura
I'll chip in because the OP's sentiment is fairly understandable, as there's
no concrete metric that people use to quantify how "useful" one's tagline is
on Github.

Also, you did mention that OP isn't attacking anyone, so I don't understand
the purpose of flagging - even though the post may "seem" negative. I
personally feel it's not.

~~~
benatkin
That isn't why I flagged it. I flagged it as a judgment call.

~~~
bor100003
I understand your point, cannot edit the "stupid" word.

------
nailer
I don't think they look stupid if you're being honest. State specific
accomplishments and skills.

If you committed to well known project X, I wouldn't particularly list it
unless you have a _lot_ of commits on that project.

------
nicoburns
Went to check what mine was. I don't even have a job title listed (there
didn't seem to be a specific field, just a bio - am I missing something?).

I imagine most people are looking at your projects, not your intro. There's
LinkedIn for that kind of information.

~~~
cpach
I think OP meant the bio

